# Fridge Trouble - Auto Vs Gas



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

After our first season of winterizing the OB, I took it out about a month ago and got ready for our first trip. One of the things I did was check the fridge. I had the TT plugged in and the gas was turned OFF. I selected "auto" and after a while (over night), it never fed off the electricity. I then turned on the gas and kept it on "auto" and it eventually went to the gas and began to get cold.

My father-in-law and I checked every possible electical problem. The outlet was getting power, the two fuses (3 & 5 amp) were checked out OK, breaker was OK, etc.

Any thoughs on what might be the problem? It works fine on gas, just not electricity.

Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you move the Outback and then it began to work? You need to be fairly level for the frig to work.

Once is was running...were you able to switch back to AC and have it work?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

You may not be getting 120V power supplied to the fridge, if it is an intermittent problem. You might try wiggling and then tightening all the electrical connections and breakers inside the fuse/breaker panel (after unplugging from 120V electric). My microwave quit working after our first outing this year, and that was the problem. (It sat all winter and it worked the first time out - until the second day - and that's when it quit.) There was nothing wrong with the microwave or the outlet - the outlet that the micro was plugged into was not getting power from the electrical panel due to a loose connection.

It may be something else, also, but this may eliminate a trip to a repair shop. It helped me avoid a 160 mile round trip to the dealership for them to discover the same thing.

Mike


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

It was very level and when I switched back to "auto", it still ran off gas when it couldn't use the electrical hook up. Even after we set up for the first trip at the CG, I tried to get it to run off electricity and it eventually switched over to gas.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You will need to check the AC element in the flue. Do you have a meter and can check resistance? Check that it is not open circuit.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Also, you didn't specify what outlet you had power too. The outlet that the shore line was connected to? or the outlet the fridge is connected to?

Check the may circuit panel to verify all breakers are closed, in addition to the checks that Andy has mentioned.

Tim


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> You will need to check the AC element in the flue. Do you have a meter and can check resistance? Check that it is not open circuit.


If the refer will work on gas the 110v heating element circuit and element need to have the appropriate Dometic troubleshooting dance performed. Dometic circuit boards can and do occasionally go bad causing one function not to work.

If you have a resonable accurate Volt Ohmmeter the dometic troubleshoot matrix is not that hard to follow. Probably can find the right Dometic document at RVMobile's website with a little work. RV Mobile

It is not uncommon to have a bad circuit board that one function works but to pinpoint this -you need to do the troubleshooting matrix dance in the proper order. I have used Dinosaur Brand aftermarket circuit boards with excellent outcomes .......

Hope you get it figured out soon!

Map Guy


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I do have the necessary electrical testing equipment available (father-in-law's stuff) and will take a look again this weekend. The outlet we were checking was the one the fridge is plugged into that is accessible once you open up the access panel outside. I wanted to make sure it was getting power, which it was.

Thanks again,








Tony


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Quick update: I double checked all connections and made sure they were tight/pushed in around the electrical panel and tried it again. The fridge worked on electricity without switching over to gas!









Not sure how/why!

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------

